# Samson is a year old!



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't believe my little puppy is a year old already.He's a little bigger now but remains my goofy,cuddly boy.:wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Samson!! 

:birthday:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

He is such a great size how much does he weigh now? I wish captain was a healthy weight like him  he is getting there...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure of his weight,he was 87lbs at 8mths.Probably hovering around the 100lb mark+/-.Surprisingly he's really athletic despite his size,though I don't encourage any extreme exercise.Still safeguarding those joints.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congratulations!! Man he is a unique boy isn't he? He's like silver in color lol very cool.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> Congratulations!! Man he is a unique boy isn't he? He's like silver in color lol very cool.


Thanks!He's registered as black and silver.His dam is a silver sable and his sire is black and silver(bi-color?) with no shading.I think he inherited the best of both


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Samson, enjoy being spoiled rotten!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday, Samson! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Samson!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Samson!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

A year makes such amazing changes..happy day Samson


----------

